# Link auf JSP



## Generic1 (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab mal wieder eine Frage zu einer Web- Applikation, und zwar hab ich alle jsp's im Ordner WEB-INF/jsp/meine.jsp's
wenn ich jetzt von einer JSP auf die andere verlinken will, dann klappt das nicht, da die Resourcen innerhalb von WEB-INF nicht sichtbar sind nach außen.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt nun, wie kann ich dann von einer JSP- Seite auf die andere verweisen?
Besten Dank!!
lg


----------



## mvitz (22. Mai 2010)

Die JSPs (wenn sie von außerhalb direkt erreichbar sein sollen) eben nicht unter WEB-INF ablegen. Sollten deine JSPs nur als Views, für z.B. Servlets dienen, dann musst du halt auf die gemappten Servlet URLs verweisen.


----------



## Generic1 (22. Mai 2010)

Das hätt ich auch so gesehen, aber ich verwende Spring MVC als Frontend und da macht man das anscheinend so, das die JSPs unter WEB-INF/jsp gespeichert werden und da liegt jetzt mein Problem:

Introduction to the Spring Framework - NetBeans IDE 6.x Tutorial
z.B.: 7. ...

gibts vielleicht mit Spring eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## mvitz (22. Mai 2010)

Du musst doch die Spring Controller auf URLs mappen. Dann kannst du diese gemappten URLs doch angeben.


----------



## Generic1 (23. Mai 2010)

Das ist eben das, was ich wissen wollte, muss ich jetzt für jede Seite einen Controller generieren, der mir dann auf die richtige Seite mappt oder gibts auch etwas einfacheres wo ich direkt auf eine andere Seite mappen kann.

Ich brauche zwar Controller, aber nicht für alle meine jsp Seiten, deshalb die Frage.
Manche jsp Seiten sollte einfach mit anderen jsp Seiten verlinkt sein, wenns da keine direkte Lösung gibt muss ich wirklich für alle Seiten Controller verwenden!?


----------



## mvitz (23. Mai 2010)

Wenn du keinen Controller brauchst, also keinerlei Daten aus dem Backend in den JSPs brauchst, kannst du die JSPs natürlich auch direkt aufrufen. Dann dürfen diese allerdings NICHT unter WEB-INF liegen. Sauberer ist meiner Meinung nach trotzdem, wenn man schon ein MVC Framework nutzt, auch diese JSPs durch einen Controller aufzurufen. Hat den Vorteil, solltest du später mal doch Backend Daten in den JSPs brauchen, musst du nicht alles anpassen.


----------



## Generic1 (23. Mai 2010)

Habs jetzt auch so gemacht, Besten Dank!
lg


----------

